
Ask HN: What are the best resources for learning caching strategies? - extra_rice
There are myriad of ways to improve and optimise application performance, but one of the most commonly used is caching. I want to learn more about caching strategies especially in the context of modern distributed applications. What do you think are the best resources to build better understanding on this topic?<p>Thanks!
======
rshnotsecure
As a cloud architect, I highly recommend this guide:
[https://github.com/donnemartin/system-design-
primer](https://github.com/donnemartin/system-design-primer)

All the patterns are there. Fan out for buffering writes to increase the
amount that can be cached for reads, write through cache, write back cache,
etc.

~~~
extra_rice
I actually have this bookmarked somewhere but forgot about it. Thanks!

------
brudgers
Specifically, this lecture from Hellerstein's CS 186 is a good basis for
understanding cache strategies.
[https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLhMnuBfGeCDPtyC9kUf_h...](https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLhMnuBfGeCDPtyC9kUf_hG_QwjYzZ0Am1)
In general, the entire course is probably worth watching. In the end,
optimizing performance means looking at the specific properties of an app and
engineering specific tradeoffs of time, space, and robustness. That's what the
lecture illustrates.

~~~
extra_rice
Thanks.

Were you trying to link a specific video? Your link just points to the entire
playlist.

~~~
brudgers
Sorry. Lecture 6 (part 2 of files and disks) talks about cache
strategies...but the entire list is worth watching except for parts about
class administration. Triplebyte had recommended it to me after unsuccessfully
interviewing.

